# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Сценарий с обитателями птичьего двора

## lora64

Уважаемые коллеги! Ищу небольшие сценки (желательно в стихах)  с персонажами, обитающими на Птичьем дворе. Нужны Курица, Петух, Индюк,Гусь,Утка. Возможно, у кого-то есть "Гадкий утёнок" в стихах? Заранее благодарна за любую помощь.

----------


## АнютикА

Вот подборка пьес-сказок где действующие лица животные.  :Animals 042:  :Animals 039:  :Animals 017:  :Animals 014:  :Animals 034:  :Animals 023:  :Animals 011:  :Animals 025: 
Правда,  :Animals 036: "утёнка" в стихах там нет, попадётся - выложу. Но отсюда можно актёрских этюдов надергать кучу, скомпилировать или полностью готовый материал взять.

http://narod.ru/disk/24527321000/ska...erami.rar.html

Если чего из пес, сценариев или театральных учебников надо пишите, поделюсь.  :067: 
от А.

----------


## wert266

АнютикА с народа скачать не получается. Есть у тебя что-нибудь из веселеньких пьес для подростков. У нас в ноябре конкурс "Хочу на сцену" для театральных люб. объед. А мы только начинающие...

----------


## АнютикА

> АнютикА с народа скачать не получается. Есть у тебя что-нибудь из веселеньких пьес для подростков. У нас в ноябре конкурс "Хочу на сцену" для театральных люб. объед. А мы только начинающие...


Хорошо, сейчас найдём чего нибудь....

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
*wert266*,
 Вот, тогда качаем от сюда.
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/119562
Стоит обратить внимание на на пьесу "Все мыши любят сыр"
Шекспировская история для детей. Трогательная и смешная история любви мышей подростков с глубокой социальной подоплёкой. Девочкам понравится, просто по тому, что про любовь. А мальчишки узнают себя в КРУТОМ с виду сером пареньке.
А если не понравиться ничего, а ещё чего нибудь выложу.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 59 минут*



> АнютикА с народа скачать не получается. Есть у тебя что-нибудь из веселеньких пьес для подростков. У нас в ноябре конкурс "Хочу на сцену" для театральных люб. объед. А мы только начинающие...


Вот ещё небольшая пьеса для начала работы, в самый раз для первых этюдных репетиций 
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/119705

*Добавлено через 4 часа 6 минут*
вы мне напоминайте и я тогда точно не забуду:smile:

----------


## АнютикА

wert266,
http://vcht.ru/public/books.php - вот тут много интересного учебники, методички, сборники пьес. Много интересного и полезного.
от А.

----------


## tamada023

Спасибо, АнютикА!

----------

